# التعريب



## الباشمهندس حسام (14 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم
اود ان اطرح عليكم موضوع فى بالغ الاهميه وهو تعريب مقررات الهندسه
رغم انه مفيد الا انه اكثر ضرر وذلك لان التعريب لايعطى مصلحا واحد او 
معنى واحد وانما على حسب ترجمه المترجم فمثلا كلمه flip flop نجد عندها
كم مصطلح بالعربى وهذا يعتبر كارثه . علينا ان نعترف بان العلم عند الغرب ولذا
وضعه بلغته فلذا علينا احترام لغته وان لا نعبث بمصطلحاته عندما يكتشف العرب
اى اكتشاف او يضع اى علم فلا مانع ان يضعه بلغته. فعلينا ان لا ننام على امجاد
الماضى فنعم ان العرب كان عندهم علم فلذا وضعوه بلغتهم لان العلم يفرض الغه
واحتمال ان يكون هنالك لغات اخرى مثل الالمانيه والروسيه لا العلم عندهم.
وارجوا ان يقف المترجمون عن ترجمه الكتب العلميه لا فى الهندسه فقط وانما فى
كل العلوم حتى لايكون الطالب العربى ضحيه لهم.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 يونيو 2006)

انظر في هذا الرابط:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10363


----------



## الباشمهندس حسام (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المقال ولكن عندما طرحت هذا الموضوع وهو تعريب المقررات ما قصد منه كره اللغه العربيه والتقليل من شانها وانا اعلم جيدا انها اصعب العلوم واللغات وانا افتخر كونى اتحدث بها. علينا ان نتحدث بموضوعيه العلم الان عند الغرب ولذا فرضوه بلغتهم وعلينا نحن دارسى هذا العلم ان نحترم لغتهم وان ندرس هذا العلم بلغتهم حتى نجيده وان نتقن مصطلحاته بلغتهم فمثلا اذا قرات كتاب هندسى وكان مترجمه سورى او عراقى وعرض هذا الكتاب فى الدول العربيه الافريقيه مثلا فان المصطلحات التى راى المترجم ترجمتها بلغته غير معروفه لدى هذه الدول مثلا ولذا علينا ان اردنا ان نستمر الى الامام ان ندرس العلوم بلغه الغرب حتى نساير هذه العلوم وصحيح ان العلم كان عند العرب ( قديما ) وان عند الغرب يجب ان لا ننام على امجاد الماضى ان نعترف بان العلم عند الغرب ولذا يجب علينا ان نتعلمه بلغتهم.
والف شكر يا ابن سيناء


----------



## محمود بدوى (6 أغسطس 2006)

اخى العزيز 
من الجميل والشيق ان ندرس الهندسه باللغه العربيه ولاكن من الصعب التماشى مع العلم الحديث 
سلاح العلم ليس فى يدنا الان فلو كان فى يدنا لكانت كل الدراسات بالعربيه سواء هندسه او طب 0
ايام هارون الرشيد كانت اللغه السائده هى العربيه لانه كان يشجع العلماء . فاين هارون


----------

